# Nuts!



## debodun (Aug 3, 2016)

If you have an ice cream sundae, what kind of nuts do you like on it?


----------



## jujube (Aug 3, 2016)

I would eat nuts on a sundae,
even if it was a Monday.
Peanuts, walnuts, pecans too.
I think nuts are great, don't you?


----------



## IKE (Aug 3, 2016)

Pecans.


----------



## Carla (Aug 3, 2016)

If I could eat an ice-cream sundae, it would depend on the kind but pecans, peanuts, walnuts are all good! Yum!


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 3, 2016)

I learned it in Pennsylvania...crushed salt peanuts on a sundae are wonderful.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 3, 2016)

I love all kinds of nuts on ice cream but most of all pecans.  OOOOH yummmm.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 3, 2016)

Toasted walnuts.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 3, 2016)

For some reason I like my nuts already in the ice cream,not on top, so please hold the nuts.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2016)

I like nuts, but not on or in my ice cream.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 3, 2016)

Gee, I can't remember when I last had a sundae.  Maybe when I worked in a drive-in restaurant in the 60's.  I do remember banana splits there.  But if I had one it would be crushed peanuts on top.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 4, 2016)

We had a place called the Imperial Tearoom when I was a kid. My favorite, a Mexican sundae, with vanilla cream, chocolate syrup and peanuts with the skins on.  25 cents.


----------



## senile1 (Aug 6, 2016)

Walnuts are my preference.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I like nuts, but not on or in my ice cream.



Same here.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 7, 2016)

I don't think I've had an ice cream sundae since before the invention of the wheel.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 7, 2016)

crushed almonds, please!


----------

